# What year is my Cub Cadet



## kygord (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone know what year this model is?
53cb5bdx750

Ser#1b016z82001

It's a 60" The Tank Commercial machine
I believe it has a 27hp Kohler on it

M60-KH ?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------

